# Possibly ok after dropped?



## ck5dmkiii (Nov 9, 2014)

So at a wedding this evening a very drunk man stumbled into me as I was putting my camera away into my bag in the trunk. I was backed into the parking space and when he walked into me the 1DX dropped from my hand and fell right on the parking curb edge. Everything seems to work fine, obviously its not weather sealed anymore but other than cosmetics do you guys think it will be alright until i have a week or two off of weddings to send it in? I also have insurance though PPA but I am not sure if they will cover it since its so far just cosmetic damage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## leolol (Nov 9, 2014)

As the weather sealing is a feature it's not cosmetic. Should be good to go for the insurance..


----------



## lintoni (Nov 9, 2014)

I have to say, looking at the photo of the damage and then reading your post, I admire your equanimity.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Will your insurance pay for a rental while its being repaired? If they won't cover the damage, I'd sure hunt for different insurance.

The damage definitely goes beyond cosmetic, water and light are going to pass thru that hole, Cameras have light barriers, but not for holes punched in them.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ck5dmkiii. 
Congratulations, it seems that you were very professional about this, but then I guess a bad reputation would cost more than the camera, not easy to think like that in the heat of the moment though! 

With respect to what Mt Spokane has pointed out, I would test the camera in bright light to be sure that it is not compromised before trusting it for another wedding! 
I know that the 1D range are reputedly built like tanks, but a severe shock that would be required to cause that much damage may have jolted the focus sensor or other critical components out of alignment. I would do some very thorough tests to check critical focus and displayed focus point position with respect to what you actually focus on at the very least. 
I always thought that big bulge was there to house the pentaprism, is that ok, no signs of chipping, cracking?
If the camera really is ok after that it would serve to highlight the robust nature of the build of this machine. 

I would hope that your insurance would cover repair without quibble, and the cost of a rental if yours is injured in the line of duty, if not, unless it was openly specified in the agreement, I would want them to explain why I should continue to give them my custom. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ck5dmkiii (Nov 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Will your insurance pay for a rental while its being repaired? If they won't cover the damage, I'd sure hunt for different insurance.
> 
> The damage definitely goes beyond cosmetic, water and light are going to pass thru that hole, Cameras have light barriers, but not for holes punched in them.



I have to call first thing in the a.m. to see. Hopefully though, I have the insurance through PPA but the upgraded Photocare +



Valvebounce said:


> Hi ck5dmkiii.
> Congratulations, it seems that you were very professional about this, but then I guess a bad reputation would cost more than the camera, not easy to think like that in the heat of the moment though!
> 
> With respect to what Mt Spokane has pointed out, I would test the camera in bright light to be sure that it is not compromised before trusting it for another wedding!
> ...



thanks Graham! Yes unfortunately keeping my cool ensures I keep food on the table, the last thing I need is for them to only remember me flipping out on a guest that knocked my gear onto the ground. As far as testing goes, I shot with it a little today, its raining all day where I am so It was just some indoor stuff with different ISO and Fstops on various lenses. Everything seems to be working as usual. As far as the pentaprism I looked at a few online diagrams of some 1DX insides and it looks like the area that cracked actually has nothing in the immediate area other than a electrical ribbon and no there is no signs or damage to anything in there that I can see. I am really hoping insurance pulls through with this one and doesn't screw around.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

I would definitely send it in to insurance. Only two of my items have been dropped, (17-40 and 70-200ii) they both seemed to work fine for about a month, but as time progressed the 17-40 has shown me that it does not manually focus anymore and there is a slight separation near the zoom ring. The big tele still works like a champ though. Even if the 1DX is great now, it may have a glitch that hasn't shown its face yet.

I'm sorry to hear about what happened.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 10, 2014)

Most venues require liability insurance in case guests damage private property. The wedding party provides that insurance. You have to document the incident and the bridal party's insurance should cover damage done by an inebriated guest.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Nov 10, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Most venues require liability insurance in case guests damage private property. The wedding party provides that insurance. You have to document the incident and the bridal party's insurance should cover damage done by an inebriated guest.



Never heard of this. I just got married and no where were we required to carry insurance.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had to provide proof of liability insurance for my son's wedding reception venue and I was just requested to provide one for my daughter's


----------



## TeT (Nov 10, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Most venues require liability insurance in case guests damage private property. The wedding party provides that insurance. You have to document the incident and the bridal party's insurance should cover damage done by an inebriated guest.



Again back to damaging your reputation.... I would pursue it through your insurance first. While the brides insurance might cover it, they will possibly be anywhere from hesitant to peeved at using it on your account.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 10, 2014)

TeT said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Most venues require liability insurance in case guests damage private property. The wedding party provides that insurance. You have to document the incident and the bridal party's insurance should cover damage done by an inebriated guest.
> ...



I would check with the newlyweds first (or parents, if they're already off on honeymoon), to see if they have this kind of coverage. I can't imagine why they would be peeved; it's one-off coverage, not ongoing like car insurance. If I were the groom and my photographer came to me with this kind of claim and I _had_ purchased the insurance, I would welcome a claim (unless I was liable for any deductible), because then the price of the premium wasn't wasted.

If I inquired and the bride & groom did _not_ have this coverage, I would just tell them OK, thanks, and then take it up with my own insurance provider.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...



I like this advice the best. Be civil (as you've already shown you are), and simply explain that a guest ran into you while you were loading out and it caused you to drop your incredible camera. I imagine it will be received well.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 10, 2014)

It is the drunks responsibility to pay!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 10, 2014)

I admire you for keeping you cool.
If it happened to me, the drunk may have ended up looking like your camera!

Seriously though, just go through your insurance.
They will chase any insurance that the wedding party or venue may have.


----------



## ck5dmkiii (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I contacted the bride and groom today and am waiting for a response. I appreciate everyones opinions as I was really unsure about how to go about it. 
Worse comes to worst I have the insurance and all will be OK.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Jon. 
I suspect in this day and age of near complete computer integration that a claim on this policy would somehow affect their risk rating. Try missing a credit card payment then check your credit rating! Just a thought. 

Cheers, Graham. 




JonAustin said:


> I would check with the newlyweds first (or parents, if they're already off on honeymoon), to see if they have this kind of coverage. I can't imagine why they would be peeved; it's one-off coverage, not ongoing like car insurance. If I were the groom and my photographer came to me with this kind of claim and I _had_ purchased the insurance, I would welcome a claim (unless I was liable for any deductible), because then the price of the premium wasn't wasted.
> 
> If I inquired and the bride & groom did _not_ have this coverage, I would just tell them OK, thanks, and then take it up with my own insurance provider.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jon.
> I suspect in this day and age of near complete computer integration that a claim on this policy would somehow affect their risk rating. Try missing a credit card payment then check your credit rating! Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,

You may be right; I have no personal experience or industry knowledge about this -- and there isn't much that surprises me any more -- but if the scenario you describe is true, it argues strongly against taking out wedding insurance in the first place.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 12, 2014)

I believe that the hall will have insurance bundled in as part of the rental agreement, but that the insurance is for damages to the hall and liabilities (guest slipped and hurt themselves). It seems doubtful to me that it would cover damages to your gear, but you never know until you ask.....


----------



## pedant (Nov 12, 2014)

it's possible that your camera will soon develop some issues from the shock, but then again, it's possible that it will be fine.

hey, just a thought... you could use some black silicone sealant on there to block light and water. functionally, it would be as good as new if the chassis is truly the only thing that got damaged.







look for black 'RTV' sealant in a big hardware store like home depot or perhaps an auto parts store.
(possibly first take some ~400-600 grit sandpaper if some of the paint is peeling off around the damaged area)

a slightly ugly fix, and there will be the looming timebomb feeling. it's hard to say that there is not an increased risk of sudden failure from that drop. but if you have a second camera that could work in a pinch on a job, this could be a suitable fix if you want to save your insurance for the next time some drunk guy bumps into you.

but yeah, if you want to use your personal insurance on this but need to keep using the camera to finish up your current jobs, you could apply the fix if you think you might be shooting out in the rain or something.

you could also just put a piece of duct tape on there... better than nothing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi pedant. 
Good for a laugh, but these RTV sealants give off a real cocktail of fumes, mostly solvent, would probably dissolve some crucial plastic internal gear!

Cheers, Graham. 



pedant said:


> it's possible that your camera will soon develop some issues from the shock, but then again, it's possible that it will be fine.
> 
> hey, just a thought... you could use some black silicone sealant on there to block light and water. functionally, it would be as good as new if the chassis is truly the only thing that got damaged.
> 
> ...


----------



## martti (Dec 17, 2014)

Possibly it will fail in the middle of a shoot and if you have no backup body, FAIL.
If you take pictures for living, do not trust in this camera, get a replacement.
The lens might have gone out of alignment as well or some of the elements off center.
You are not in a war zone, play safe.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi pedant.
> Good for a laugh, but these RTV sealants give off a real cocktail of fumes, mostly solvent, would probably dissolve some crucial plastic internal gear!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


 
I destroyed the sensor on my scanner just by cleaning the glass with windex. The ammonia fumes did not like the sensor. I'd stay away from this type of fix that might totally ruin the camera.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 17, 2014)

If it was me I would do my own insurance, get it going right away, not bug anyone else. If the camera is working and you can't let go of it immediately, use some black gaffer tape on the injury.

Contact insurance right away to get the process started however. If you wait, use the gear and then eventually contact them later, there might be some kind of loophole where you used it for X amount of time and it is working so it must not need repairs bad enough to merit a claim payment. Who knows? But if you have the insurance companies' blessing now to keep working with it, no problem.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Skulker (Dec 17, 2014)

ck5dmkiii said:


> So at a wedding this evening a very drunk man stumbled into me as I was putting my camera away into my bag in the trunk. I was backed into the parking space and when he walked into me the 1DX dropped from my hand and fell right on the parking curb edge. Everything seems to work fine, obviously its not weather sealed anymore but other than cosmetics do you guys think it will be alright until i have a week or two off of weddings to send it in? I also have insurance though PPA but I am not sure if they will cover it since its so far just cosmetic damage. Thanks in advance!




That was done dropping from hand onto a curb????????? are you sure?????? I think the insurance company might have some questions?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 17, 2014)

The worst failure is not a catastrophic failure, it is subtle damage.

With a catastrophic failure , you know it, stop using the camera, and grab a backup.... With a subtle failure you go out and shoot an entire event, come home, and find that the focus is a bit off on every single picture and you have garbage.

Can you risk it? I'd send it back to be checked.


----------



## martti (Dec 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The worst failure is not a catastrophic failure, it is subtle damage.
> 
> With a catastrophic failure , you know it, stop using the camera, and grab a backup.... With a subtle failure you go out and shoot an entire event, come home, and find that the focus is a bit off on every single picture and you have garbage.
> 
> Can you risk it? I'd send it back to be checked.



So you have been there and done that, too?
Did it in my daughter's wedding. Flash just didn't.
Luckily there was the Midnight Sun but still I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2014)

martti said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The worst failure is not a catastrophic failure, it is subtle damage.
> ...



Been there, done that....a dropped lens...

There was a diagonal line through the center of the frame that was in focus... everything under it and over it was out of focus.... when I checked in the field by zooming in to the center in live view, it looked good, but when I got home and looked on the monitor, everything was garbage....

BTW, anyone want to buy an 18-200 not-quite-so superzoom?


----------



## billmanphoto (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow so sorry to see that you dropped your camera, we've been in situations where people get really rowdy and aren't paying attention to the vendors. We added cosmetic damage to our insurance because we had some issues in the past. You might be able to get something to fill in the crack on the camera. Sorry this is an old topic. They might have to invent some kind of a drop proof case that's easily workable.

BM Photography

http://www.photopalmbeach.net 
http://www.picbooth.net


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ck5dmkiii. 
As this has come up again, what was the end result, did you claim, get it fixed, check it out and keep using it as it was? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 14, 2016)

Damage is probably not that bad. Had a similar thing happen to me with my 5D MK III except it was a small kid that knocked it out of my hands I had a longish crack by the Hot Shoe.

I am a Gold CPS member, sent it in, Canon had it back to me in about 5 days (from sending in on Monday, it was back by Friday) and cost something insane like $135 or there abouts for a new shell, as well as the comfort of knowing Canon fully checked the functions.


----------

